# Magic Jack



## Guitarist (Apr 2, 2016)

Do you have it?

Do you know anyone who does?

Does yours/theirs work?

I have a friend who has it.  It has always had problems; the past few weeks it has gotten to where when I call her, her phone does not ring at all, my call goes straight to voice mail.  Then when she tries to call me back, my phone does not ring, her call goes straight to voice mail.

I can't find any solution online so figured I would ask real people for experiences with Magic Jack and any suggestions.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 2, 2016)

Only complaints I've heard is poor sound quality. 

I know they have a customer service # but I don't know what it is. It's on the paperwork that came with the jack.


----------

